# Basement build out



## tobad (Feb 26, 2010)

My current project is our basement build out. Adding on about 650 sq.ft of "playroom" area to accommodate the items we gathered over the last 6 years (pool table, ping pong table, fooseball table, etc.)

I started in October of 2009 and still going strong . We are getting there. I'm hoping to get this done by the end of March.

It's taking a bit longer than I wanted, but between work and 2 young kids I do what I can. I'm sure a lot of you here understand the "honey I need you upstairs right now" . 

Other than the drywall patching (must be the worst job in the world) and the stucco wall, all the work was on my own. By the way the stucco color isn't greenish as the photo shows, but more like a sandstone color. 

We are going for ancient Egyptian theme to match the Home Theater room that is located in the basement as well. The walls are painted half way since I will be adding wainscoting using 1x4 MDF baseboard and getting the bottom part filled with stucco. 

Anyways here are few shots of the progress. Once this project is done, I am planning on making my garage update for my wood working hobby.


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

Paul, that looks really really nice. That really inspires me. I've got a 2500 sq ft basement that I would really love to start finishing. Just curious, if you don't mind sharing, how much $$ do you have in it so far? I thought about just buying a few materials every pay period and just plug away at it. 

Jake


----------



## tobad (Feb 26, 2010)

Great question. I have yet to count how much I have spent, but I am saving all the receipts in a nice pile . So far the most expensive part was hiring the mudding guy for the drywall. About $800 for that. I do know that the ceiling tiles and the floor (I'm going with VCT tiles) are going to be the 2 most expensive things from the whole project. The idea was to fit way under $10K on the whole thing.

Just like you, part of the process and why it takes a bit longer is that I am also buying stuff here and there during pay periods. 

The beginning should be fairly cheap to start with. The studs are fairly inexpensive. I already had a lot of tools from other projects over the years, so that helps a lot. I am able to squeeze a new tool here and there though .

The biggest thing is to plan, and plan and plan. My plans changed many times before I decided what to do. I would highly recommend using Google Sketchup and do some up to scale plans of the build out.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job. I am starting on the bath next, actually have started but got the crud so I am setting out a few days, (2 weeks+). My basement is 1525 s/f. We have a garage down there, it is a walk-out basement. One fairly large bedroom (done), my shop 425 S/F (never to be done) an entertainment room (to be done), store room (being done now). It is fun watching things come together. Have fun. and enjoy.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Great transformation! Looks like everything was well thought out, lots of access to "hidden" plumbing and HVAC systems. Good job!


----------



## tobad (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks!

Today I finished up putting up the 1x4 MDF molding around the perimeter of the basement and installed the custom door jamb for the storage room. Next up routing out the hinges, wood putty, then more black paint.

I ended up picking up the Starrett 505A-12 ProSite 12-Inch Dial Protractor on Amazon to get those miters as close as possible. It worked great.

Nice thing about MDF is that it's flexible, so it hugs nicely to the wall. No need for caulking right now.

Tomorrow my buddy is coming over to do his stucco thing all around. I'll tell you, it's an art form to do that stuff.

Next up, drop ceiling and then we move to the VCT tiles.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks real good, how about next week come on to Georgia and we'll finish my bath and entertainment room!!:haha::haha: Just a thought!


----------



## tobad (Feb 26, 2010)

You got it!  How's the weather there right now?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

VCT is always fun!!!:no:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice job on the basement reno. Clean framing and well thought out.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

It might snow 1-3" today so they have posted a "winter storm warning"!! I have lived in Ohio, Wyoming and others, the problem here isn't the storm it's the drivers!!! But I like it here, great place to live!!




tobad said:


> You got it!  How's the weather there right now?


----------



## tobad (Feb 26, 2010)

Then the weather ain't much different than where I am now...lol. I'm not going.

The stucco was finished yesterday. My friend did an excellent job once again and I'm very happy with the outcome. I'll post some photos later on.

This weekend I'm planning on doing the rest of the drop ceiling. Hopefully my helper won't be sick again.


----------



## tobad (Feb 26, 2010)

Where does the time go? Oh yea, the kids...I mean how many birthday parties can you go in one week?

Just finished up getting the rest of the drop ceiling in. Although not a very labor intensive job, I was happy to be done cutting all the border tiles. These things dull the knife blades super quickly.

Time to order those VCT tiles next.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

just a heads up here for ya'll.. 

if you have a habitat for humanity store near you, it might pay to stop by and give em a look. this past weekend, I stopped at a local store and found vct flooring for 14 bucks a case. thats almost 70percent off of retail around here. Name brand stuff and they had a full pallet worth of it.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

We have a Habitat store and a Reuse center that has two locations. Planing on going to both before we buy (if I get my way) the wood flooring to do most of the upstairs of the house. 1056 feet minus closets, kitchen, bathroom, entry and stairs is what I want to do for sure. Would like to add the kitchen too, but She has her heart set on some one piece vinyl and actually has it out in the garage from when She worked at a high end flooring installation that went bye-bye before everything crashed (not by long). Hoping to find 6 matching interior solid panel doors at a decent price too so we can replace the terrible ones that were put in when the house was built and that most of had cracks or holes in when we moved in 6-7 years after it was built.

She got that before it closed, but while it was closing we got a lot of high end carpet that was installed but returned because wrong shade of white and stuff like that. Sold some to a neighbor, gave her parents some, kept some to put in some of the bedrooms if I can ever get Her to part with enough stuff to actually be able to empty out a room. Trying to save it all for closer to when we sell so it isn't all dog haired and smelling of dogs which doesn't seem to clean up completely no matter how many times it is done.

Regarding a basement, am looking for strong bodies willing to run a jackhammer, haul out a huge corner tub, the concrete, redo the floor and drains, haul back in the tub and run some 3/4" pex lines over to the bathroom and maybe install a pressure booster for my future at least 6'x4' shower capable of possible wheelchair use with lots and lots of shower heads. Want to be hit like I am going through a car wash.  Just need my Wife to ok the female attendants for the hand dry and buff. 

Previous guy who did the jack hammering was was 67-68-69 or so, so we don't discriminate by age. Was my father-in-law and he refused to let us hire it out. Been told by my mother-in-law after he hit 72 that we should hire stuff done and then tell him about it or have the guy hired already and just ask him to come up and give advice knowing we already have some one scheduled to do the work.


----------

